# Visit Small Towns Near Kaifeng



## Brianinchina (May 24, 2015)

Hi,

I hope it is okay to post a traveler's question that only a resident of Kaifeng can answer. 

Many years ago, I bought a bicycle in Kaifeng and spent several weeks traveling to small towns around the area for research then sold the bike. 

I'd like to do something similar this time, but instead of three weeks, I have only five days. I'm wondering what the best form of transportation would be. A bicycle would be too time-consuming.

Options I've thought about are:
1. Bus - but I doubt there are regular convenient routes between these small towns. Inconvenient in the sense that I would have no transportation around each town. Don't know how easy it would be to rent a bike in any of these towns.
2. Electric scooter - I've ridden scooters before but not the electric ones in China. Don't know what the range is or whether I'd be able to recharge conveniently. Don't know what a rental fee would be or if it would be better to buy then resell a used one.
3. Gas scooter or motorcycle - I hear that you need a driver's license for these. I have an international driver's license, but I hear these are no good in China. I could consider getting a China driver's license in Kaifeng, if that is convenient to do.
4. Rent a car - Same driver's license issue. I've heard that this would be very expensive, but I really don't know.
5. Hire a car - Probably more expensive than renting, plus there would be the expenses of the driver over several days.

The towns that I'll be visiting are Xinzheng, Yexian, Shangcai, Huaiyang, Shangqiu, Dingtao, Puyang, and Changyuan. The longest distance from any one of these towns to the next is about 65 miles (104 km).

Any comments on any of the above options will be very much appreciated!


----------

